# 7th gate Gai vs Hashirama



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

Full Knowledge
Open Field
Bloodlust
30 Meters


I'd say 50/50, maybe a little edge for Hashirama (even though he was humiliated real real bad by eyless Madara unlike Gai who could trade blows Juudara) because he has bigger panel of jutsu and stuff and regen, although a hirudora right in the head shouldn't be something you can regen.


8th gate is of course off the chart


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

The only thing 7 gate Gai can possibly compare in is Speed. Hashirama's got him outmatched by a long shot in every other regard and stomps him. On the other hand 8 gate Gai stomps Hashirama


----------



## Cognitios (May 25, 2014)

Can't tell if you really like Gai or really hate Hashirama.
Hashirama wins without Sage Mode.
Wooden Golem and Wood Dragon should be enough tbh.


----------



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

I doubt all the mokuton jutsu can even touch him, even the buddha wouldn't be every effective against small but fast enemies, maybe the flower thing can be dangerous




Cognitios said:


> Can't tell if you really like Gai or really hate Hashirama.
> Hashirama wins without Sage Mode.
> Wooden Golem and Wood Dragon should be enough tbh.





No, just that everyone seems some readers and the author really want to hype him but in the end, doesn't really has much

edit : 
Yes he's very strong against enemies who mainly use chakra like Kisame, he's able to solo bijuus like him, but against an taijutsu based opponent, he can't do much


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2014)

Hashirama stomps. U_U
I don't see 7th gate Gai even defeat some of the current Gokage. U_U


----------



## Kyu (May 25, 2014)

The outcome is obvious.



In other news: 8th gate Gai loses his shoe up Hashi's rectum.


----------



## LostSelf (May 25, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The only thing 7 gate Gai can possibly compare in is Speed.



No. Gai wrecks Hashirama if they have a speed contest.

OT: Bringer of Darkness GG.


----------



## Psp123789 (May 25, 2014)

Hashirama stomps. Gai's attacks in the 7th gate were getting effortlessly countered by Madara.


----------



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

Psp123789 said:


> Hashirama stomps. Gai's attacks in the 7th gate were getting effortlessly countered by Madara.





Uh, when did that happen ?





Hussain said:


> Hashirama stomps. U_U
> I don't see 7th gate Gai even defeat some of the current Gokage. U_U






Well, i'd like very much to see their feat ?


----------



## Cognitios (May 25, 2014)

> No, just that everyone seems some readers and the author really want to hype him but in the end, doesn't really has much


When the author hypes him he's good.
1000 Handed Buddha was the most powerful attack by a character before the most recent power-inflation.
His Stamina was comparable to BSM Naruto.
His attacks have some of the biggest AoE in the series.
The Flower Forest is extremely OP.
Not to mention HashiDNA is pretty much the reason this war is even happening.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 25, 2014)

Base hashirama destroys him with flower tree world+wood golem/wood dragon. 7th gated guy is not top tier overall so this is no surprise.


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> When the author hypes him he's good.
> 1000 Handed Buddha was the most powerful attack by a character before the most recent power-inflation.*
> His Stamina was comparable to BSM Naruto.*
> His attacks have some of the biggest AoE in the series.
> ...



when was his chakra been compared to BSM Naruto exactly? 
because I could have sworn that was BM Naruto. 

and as for this war, no, it's Tobirama's ET... which was the main thing
the zetsus were secondary..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama stomps. U_U
> I don't see 7th gate Gai even defeat some of the current Gokage. U_U



Who'd be able to stop him in the amongst the current Kages?

He's too fast for Tsunade, He's got too much DC for A, He's too fast for Onoki, he horribly outclasses Mei, and he can get around Gaara's sand and smash him


----------



## Psp123789 (May 25, 2014)

Fluon said:


> Uh, when did that happen ?


1


----------



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> When the author hypes him he's good.
> 1000 Handed Buddha was the most powerful attack by a character before the most recent power-inflation.




Yeah it's big, it doesn't mean anything.

YES it's very effective against Bijuus or Susanoo or other chakra because Hachi's mokuton can supress chakra, but the jutsu has not other feat, get over it?




Cognitios said:


> His attacks have some of the biggest AoE in the series.



So what ? on the contrary, more aoe means less damage 




Cognitios said:


> The Flower Forest is extremely OP.
> Not to mention HashiDNA is pretty much the reason this war is even happening.



ok




Psp123789 said:


> Link removed




That's JUUDARA, stupid, no other man than Gai and Current Naruto and Sasuke could do trade blows.

Even the Raikage said that base Minato was the fastest man in the world, while SM Minato got blitzed by Juudara


----------



## Ghost (May 25, 2014)

Hashirama no diff. U serious OP?


----------



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Hashirama no diff. U serious OP?





Battledome at its finest





MusubiKazesaru said:


> Who'd be able to stop him in the amongst the current Kages?
> 
> He's too fast for Tsunade, He's got too much DC for A, He's too fast for Onoki, he horribly outclasses Mei, and he can get around Gaara's sand and smash him





I don't see even them 2-3 of them taking him down : Lolei, Lolaara

Maybe Oonoki and Ay could be able to not be blitzed and counterattack while being healed with Tsunade, but that's all


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 25, 2014)

Gai rushes Hasharima, who intercepts with Jukai Koutan. Gai uses Asa Kujaku, amped up by using it in the seventh gate, to block the incoming forest and then charges through and uses Hirudora. Hasharima blocks with Sanju Rashoumon although the gates are destroyed but now that his Mokuton roots are underground, uses Jukai Koutan again only this time the forest comes up from all directions around Gai. He fights them off but Hasharima uses Kajukai Kouran and puts Gai o sleep long enough to skewer him thoroughly with Mokuton.

Hasharima low difficulty.


----------



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> Gai rushes Hasharima, who intercepts with Jukai Koutan. Gai uses Asa Kujaku, amped up by using it in the seventh gate, to block the incoming forest and then charges through and uses Hirudora. Hasharima blocks with Sanju Rashoumon although the gates are destroyed but now that his Mokuton roots are underground, uses Jukai Koutan again only this time the forest comes up from all directions around Gai. He fights them off but Hasharima uses Kajukai Kouran and puts Gai o sleep long enough to skewer him thoroughly with Mokuton.
> 
> Hasharima low difficulty.





How can you even think that Jukai can intercept 6th gate U_U + you can't use even 1 rashomon in 30m 
He's definitely not fast enough the seal before being intercepted for Kajukai


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 25, 2014)

Gai was put on his ass by a joking edo madara using mokuton(wood dragon to be specific). A serious hashirama would rape him bloody. Don't know what the OP talking about. Rashomon takes no hand seals btw.


----------



## Cognitios (May 25, 2014)

> when was his chakra been compared to BSM Naruto exactly?
> because I could have sworn that was BM Naruto.
> 
> and as for this war, no, it's Tobirama's ET... which was the main thing
> the zetsus were secondary..


Not even gonna go through this again.
Hashirama >= BM Naruto according to Tobirama
BSM Naruto >= Hashirama, that by all definitions is comparable.



> Yeah it's big, it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> YES it's very effective against Bijuus or Susanoo or other chakra because Hachi's mokuton can supress chakra, but the jutsu has not other feat, get over it?


It created a valley, it smashed the ground and literally changed the environment forever. It's physical force. You can count the amount of people who tank that on two hands. 



> So what ? on the contrary, more aoe means less damage


Not when it comes to Hashirama, he has powerful attacks and can spread them. A single one of his moves (a nerfed version btw) was able to beat the current gokage.


----------



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Gai was put on his ass by a joking edo madara using mokuton(wood dragon to be specific). A serious hashirama would rape him bloody. Don't know what the OP talking about. Rashomon takes no hand seals btw.





A BASE Gai was put down, by an EDO Madara with RINNEGAN, that's like 3,4x stronger than the Madare he affronted, get your fact straight dude



And yes Rashimon takes no seal but it needs biting your thumb and slap it against the earth : Link removed
much longer

And the size wouldn't make it to possible to fit in 30m


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2014)

Base Hashirama was strong enough to block and deflect bijū-damas with his mokuton. That's more damage output than anything Gai with seven gates open could hope to manage.

I don't think anybody in this thread except you believes Gai has a remote chance of surviving this. That should be a signal that the thread is pretty unbalanced.


----------



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Base Hashirama was strong enough to block and deflect bijū-damas with his mokuton. That's more damage output than anything Gai with seven gates open could hope to manage.




Of course, Kisame could also do that, he soloed 4 tails and 8 tails easy, doesn't mean that he's stronger than Gai




Atlantic Storm said:


> That should be a signal that the thread is pretty unbalanced.





Wait wait wait wait wait, are you saying that the majority is the right answer ? So does that mean if the whole  forum was made of 99.9% of Iruka fanboy and they said Iruka would solo Kaguya that would make it true ?

The people here just ignore the fact given by  the manga, however inconsistent they may be


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2014)

> =Cognitios;50757152]Not even gonna go through this again.
> Hashirama >= BM Naruto according to Tobirama
> *BSM Naruto >= Hashirama,* that by all definitions is comparable.




- I don't remember Tobirama stating anything like that, that was Hashirama himself. 
but anyway, I agree with the bold either way, as I don't think SM will make him have that much higher of chakra all of sudden...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2014)

Fluon said:


> Of course, Kisame could also do that, he soloed 4 tails and 8 tails easy, doesn't mean that he's stronger than Gai



I don't think Kisame could take a direct hit or redirect a bijū-dama from the Kyūbi. A 50% Kyūbi was swinging around seven Bijū, and was massively outperforming the Hachibi.

It's also worth noting that Kisame didn't take the Hachibi 'easy'. Neither were fighting serious.



> Wait wait wait wait wait, are you saying that the majority is the right answer ? So does that mean if the whole  forum was made of 99.9% of Iruka fanboy and they said Iruka would solo Kaguya that would make it true ?



That's a really bad fallacy, and let's not pretend it's anything otherwise. Everyone here unequivocally agrees that Hashirama would destroy seven gates Gai, even people who don't necessarily like Hashirama or prefer Gai as a character. 

I'm not saying that the modal interpretation is always the correct one, but in this case, it actually means something. Nobody agrees with you, and there are posters of actual merit here who believe Gai doesn't stand a chance against Hashirama.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 25, 2014)

I guess you don't know how to read seeing as you saw something in my post that was not there.



Fluon said:


> A BASE Gai was put down, by an EDO Madara with RINNEGAN, that's like 3,4x stronger than the Madare he affronted, get your fact straight dude


Never said which gated gai it was i just said he fodderized guy had em all tied up and bloody. That's a fact. Get some decent reading comprehension. 





> And yes Rashimon takes no seal but it needs biting your thumb and slap it against the earth : Link removed
> much longer


Point is it takes no hand seals that's all i said.



> And the size wouldn't make it to possible to fit in 30m


Did i say it would? No. You are dismissed.


----------



## Cognitios (May 25, 2014)

> - I don't remember Tobirama stating anything like that, that was Hashirama himself.
> but anyway, I agree with the bold either way, as I don't think SM will make him have that much higher of chakra all of sudden...


What Tobirama stated was that BSM Naruto had not yet surpassed  Hiruzen, that was BSM Naruto.
Link removed
He said he might become a greater hokage, thus he hadn't yet at that time, so it actually looks like this.
Hashirama >= BM Naruto
Hashirama = BSM Naruto, and that is giving benefit of the doubt.
Hashirama said that the chakra was comparable.
Link removed
And Hashirama isn't the type to brag. Usually he downplays his own abilities and is humble about them.


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> What Tobirama stated was that BSM Naruto had not yet surpassed  Hiruzen, that was BSM Naruto.
> Link removed
> He said he might become a greater hokage, thus he hadn't yet at that time, so it actually looks like this.
> Hashirama >= BM Naruto
> ...



- lol, no. 
he said that because Naruto is not HOKAGE yet, not because he is inferior. So, how he can be a greater Hokage, if he is not a Hokage to begin with. 

but actually Kishi portrayed BSM Naruto to be > Hashirama. As he made Oro state that Sasuke will surpass Madara one day, but he did not make Tobirama state the same thing because Naruto was already superior.

- About Hashirama's statement, I understood you in a wrong way, I thought you meant to say that it
was Tobirama who stated Naruto's chakra is comparable to Hashirama's...


anyway, this is getting off-topic, so I'll stop here, I just understood you in a wrong way, sorry about that...


----------



## Cognitios (May 25, 2014)

> - lol, no.
> he said that because Naruto is not HOKAGE yet, not because he is inferior. So, how he can be a greater Hokage, if he is not a Hokage to begin with.
> 
> but actually Kishi portrayed BSM Naruto to be > Hashirama. As he made Oro state that Sasuke will surpass Madara one day, but he did not make Tobirama state the same thing because Naruto was already superior.


I'm not sure about that, 
"you might even become a greater hokage than my brother" - Tobirama
That implies that if he became hokage right then and there he would not be superior.
And the become means future tense, thus in the future he might become a greater hokage.

I think your manipulating that statement, this is the equivalent statement that you are stating doesn't exist.


----------



## Mithos (May 25, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Who'd be able to stop him in the amongst the current Kages?
> 
> He's too fast for Tsunade, He's got too much DC for A, He's too fast for Onoki, he horribly outclasses Mei, and he can get around Gaara's sand and smash him



Doesn't matter if he's too fast for Tsunade. He cannot kill her thanks to Katsuyu and Byakugou. She will outlast him,

A's shunshin is likely faster than 7th Gated Gai's speed, or at least on par. A also has much greater durability, and his strength is similar. And A's shroud doesn't exhaust him like the Gates and MP/AT do to Gai. A has the advantage. 

Oonoki only has to survive long enough to go airborne, which considering he hasn't had a problem reacting to attacks and he has plenty of powerful doton jutsu at his disposal he should be able to do it. Especially since Gai has to activate the Gates and then attack. Once in the air, Gai cannot reach him. 

Mei has giant suitons and acid mist to keep Gai away, and she has Hidden Mist which is a great anti-blitz defense - you can't blitz what you can't see. She also has katon and doton chakra so she should be able to create more elemental defenses. And pools of lava on the ground would reduce Gai's mobility too. I don't know if she can win, but she's not outclassed either. If Gai wins it's with a lot of difficulty. 

Gai can probably get around Gaara's sand defense with AT so he probably wins after some trouble. 

I see Gai losing to Tsunade, A and Onoki more times than naught; it could go either way with Mei; and he probably beats Gaara. He can give them all a good fight but he's not on another level than them.


----------



## Fiiction (May 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> when was his chakra been compared to BSM Naruto exactly?
> because I could have sworn that was BM Naruto.
> 
> and as for this war, no, it's Tobirama's ET... which was the main thing
> the zetsus were secondary..



Hashirama has more chakra than naruto, and about 60% kyuubi.


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> Hashirama has more chakra than naruto, and about 60% kyuubi.



ok, sure...


----------



## Fiiction (May 25, 2014)

Are there still people that believe A is faster than 7th gated Gai? I thought this argument was over when gaara shitted his pants when he seen Gai attacking Juubidara. (Gai showed up at least 4 times attacking on just one panel)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

Dresseur Pok?mon said:


> Doesn't matter if he's too fast for Tsunade. He cannot kill her thanks to Katsuyu and Byakugou. She will outlast him,
> 
> A's shunshin is likely faster than 7th Gated Gai's speed, or at least on par. A also has much greater durability, and his strength is similar. And A's shroud doesn't exhaust him like the Gates and MP/AT do to Gai. A has the advantage.
> 
> ...



Like I said she's completely outclassed, he just needs to AT and she's dead. She has nothing that can deal with that

In regards to Onoki he can aim at him in the air since he's faster and AT has range

Raikage is comparable in speed, but Gai's AT is stronger than what he can tank

Tsunade constantly reviving from being turned to paste from AT is a NLF. I don't recall what her Durability is but I don't think it's that much above Town Level


----------



## Fluon (May 25, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't think Kisame could take a direct hit or redirect a bijū-dama from the Kyūbi. A 50% Kyūbi was swinging around seven Bijū, and was massively outperforming the Hachibi.
> 
> It's also worth noting that Kisame didn't take the Hachibi 'easy'. Neither were fighting serious.
> 
> ...




You just repeated what you said in 5 words in 3 lines, and I thought Marcel Proust was the boss of that.
Plus Kisame was toying with him, if he didn't take so long to walk 5m, Bee would be lifeless and legless




blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I guess you don't know how to read seeing as you saw something in my post that was not there.
> 
> 
> Never said which gated gai it was i just said he fodderized guy had em all tied up and bloody. That's a fact. Get some decent reading comprehension.
> ...




Who cares the summoning process takes even longer, you just can't understand what someone said and just babble about nothing




Dresseur Pok?mon said:


> Doesn't matter if he's too fast for Tsunade. He cannot kill her thanks to Katsuyu and Byakugou. She will outlast him,
> 
> A's shunshin is likely faster than 7th Gated Gai's speed, or at least on par. A also has much greater durability, and his strength is similar. And A's shroud doesn't exhaust him like the Gates and MP/AT do to Gai. A has the advantage.
> 
> ...



  

Oh yeah, I remember, the Gokage got shitted on by Edo Madara 





Fiiction said:


> Are there still people that believe A is faster than 7th gated Gai? I thought this argument was over when gaara shitted his pants when he seen Gai attacking Juubidara. (Gai showed up at least 4 times attacking on just one panel)



This


----------



## Fiiction (May 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> again, that BM Naruto, NOT BSM Naruto.



My bad, I forgot that I said hashirama has more chakra than BSM naruto.


----------



## SSMG (May 25, 2014)

Guy tanked a onymdama in sixth gate so nothing hashi will throw at guy will hurt him. 

Seventh gate guy was getting surprise reactions from juubidara, who can react to the panel of when hiriashin users appear. so guy is going to dance around any attacks hashi can throw at him.

Base guy could shatter airborn boulders with physical force.. scaling for the seventh gate guy could smash any wood attack hashi throws at him.

and the pollen flower technique wont work either. guys aura has already pushed back the ocean and hes also uses sixth gate to repel gas based poison attacks before.

Giant bddha statue gets hirudora or simply destroyed with seventh gated strikes.

guy wins low to mid diff.


----------



## Fiiction (May 25, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Guy tanked a onymdama



Stopped reading right there. 

That said, I bet the rest of your post probably can't be taken serious.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 25, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> Are there still people that believe A is faster than 7th gated Gai? I thought this argument was over when gaara shitted his pants when he seen Gai attacking Juubidara. (Gai showed up at least 4 times attacking on just one panel)



The fact he _saw_ Gai at all indicates that Gai wasn't _that_ fast. Honestly, 7th gate Gai vs Madara looked exactly like Hinata vs Tendo Pain. A taijutsu fighter demonstrated enough skill that an opponent who was in no rush and didn't see them as a threat had them backpedal for a moment or two, and then the taijutsu fighter tried to use an attack that could actually do something and boom, they get repelled pretty intensely.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Guy tanked a onymdama in sixth gate so nothing hashi will throw at guy will hurt him.



It's left ambiguous, but I'm pretty sure he didn't tank that, considering those things vaporize everything on contact. 



> Seventh gate guy was getting surprise reactions from juubidara, who can react to the panel of when hiriashin users appear. so guy is going to dance around any attacks hashi can throw at him.



Madara was startled when he rushed at him, and startled when he activated hirudora, but neither his attempt at blitzing nor his hirudora did anything noteworthy to Madara. 



> Base guy could shatter airborn boulders with physical force.. scaling for the seventh gate guy could smash any wood attack hashi throws at him.



I think you're severely underestimating Hashirama. His mokuton was strong enough to take a bijū-dama from the Kyūbi; do you legitimately think Gai punches harder than the Kyūbi's strongest attack?



> Giant bddha statue gets hirudora or simply destroyed with seventh gated strikes.



I can't even tell if you're being serious here. Hashirama's buddha dwarfs the full sized Kyūbi, which is double the size of the Kyūbi we've been seeing with Naruto. Gai's attacks would literally be a pin-prick compared to it.


----------



## SSMG (May 25, 2014)

@Altanti Storm 

It is ambiguousyou're right, but given what we are shown it appears guy took it to the back. First the orb is right infront of kakashi. Then we see the expolsion, then we see guy standing over kakashi right after the expolsion with his back all smokey.

Yes madara was startled to seventh gate guy with "?" reactions yet he reacted to tobiramas hiriashin with. "!" and minatos hiriashin with a visibly looking at him. Both being the panel they appeared.

The buddha is iffy if guy can punch it to destroy it... the thousands of fists would overwhelm him but a hirudora would in my opinion be enough to put it down.

Hirudira reached the clouds and dwarfed the giant turtle island which iirc was 50 km in length.


----------



## SSMG (May 25, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> Yes, he was, but that doesn't say anything about his comparison to Ei other than this. When Sasuke was fighting Ei he had trouble tracking his maximum speed. Gaara was able to at least somewhat follow Gai's movements. Admittedly, Gaara had observer advantage and Sasuke's eye was originally focused on casting a jutsu as well as tracking. However, even accounting for that, it seems extremely unlikely that Gai was moving faster than Ei.



Gaara is saying this about Guys speed even after seeing full powered Ei being lightened by Oonki... meaning Guy is even faster than that.


----------



## Veracity (May 25, 2014)

Hashirama could summon the R gates before a Bjuii-Shuriken capable of crossing an ocean before water could fall even got close to him. Hashirama will have no probelm casting Justu before Gai even gets close to him.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 25, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Gaara is saying this about Guys speed even after seeing full powered Ei being lightened by Oonki... meaning Guy is even faster than that.



1) No, the fact he was so impressed by Gai's speed doesn't mean he thought he was any faster than Ei. One of the things that would make a Kage so impressed by Gai is the fact that he isn't considered to be all that special. He isn't a Kage. He wasn't an army general. He is, from the perspective of a Kage, just a skilled Jounin. But as it turns out, Gai is stronger than any of the Gokage even excluding the eighth gate. That would make Gaara quite impressed. Plus, Ei does straightforward charges, and not more acrobatic and unpredictable movements like Gai's. That too would make him compare favorably. There is no evidence in that statement that Gai is faster than Ei at the seventh gate.

2) I don't know that Gaara did see Ei's full speed. Gaara didn't take part in that exchange. He hung back while there was a pretty decent mist about, which would have made visibility hard.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

Comparing speed based on Gaara's reactions to it is ridiculous


----------



## SSMG (May 25, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> 1) No, the fact he was so impressed by Gai's speed doesn't mean he thought he was any faster than Ei. One of the things that would make a Kage so impressed by Gai is the fact that he isn't considered to be all that special. He isn't a Kage. He wasn't an army general. He is, from the perspective of a Kage, just a skilled Jounin. But as it turns out, Gai is stronger than any of the Gokage even excluding the eighth gate. That would make Gaara quite impressed. Plus, Ei does straightforward charges, and not more acrobatic and unpredictable movements like Gai's. That too would make him compare favorably. There is no evidence in that statement that Gai is faster than Ei at the seventh gate.
> 
> 2) I don't know that Gaara did see Ei's full speed. Gaara didn't take part in that exchange. He hung back while there was a pretty decent mist about, which would have made visibility hard.



Gaara didnt simply praise Guys speed after seeing raikages full speed, he said its not human. Meaning it far outclasses every other speedster hes seen up until now.

Naruto was able to tell what happened so theres no reason to assume Gaara didnt. Also Gaara did see full speed Raikage earlier in the chapter so either way he's much faster than eis full speed..

 But this convo shoukd be on the who is the fastest shinobi topic that is currently up.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 25, 2014)

So Fluon negs (calling me biased) me for my post in the Kirin vs Hirudora thread for saying Kirin has greater destructive capacity and then makes a thread saying 7th gate Gai vs Hashirama is a 50/50 chance? 

I mean really?


----------



## Mithos (May 25, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Like I said she's completely outclassed, he just needs to AT and she's dead. She has nothing that can deal with that
> 
> In regards to Onoki he can aim at him in the air since he's faster and AT has range
> 
> ...



But I'm saying that she can likely deal with it, at least somewhat. She can canonically use doton chakra as well, and being a ninjutsu specialist who can use huge elemental jutsu (judging by her suitons) she should be able to cast something to at least reduce the damage and keep going. Or she can bury underground to avoid it. Gai is not activating the 7th Gate and taking her out with AT right off the bat. 

How does he aim at Onoki in the air because he's faster? The Gates don't allow him to fly. Onoki shouldn't have a big problem dodging Gai if he tries to jump up and attack him.. AT can be dodged. It doesn't explode until it makes contact with something, and by the time that happens Onoki is away from it. Or Gai launches AT and Onoki counters with a Jinton laser which pierces the air pressure and vaporizes Gai. 

Who says Ei is going to take a direct hit from it? He's easily fast enough to move out of the way and have it explode behind him. And if Gai tries to use it in close range, Ei likely hits him before he gets it off. Ei's shunshin is also going to be pressuring Gai in taijutsu exchanges. 

AT doesn't turn people to paste. Stop the nonsense. Kisame was left perfectly intact and was even able to get up and fight soon after. Tsunade tanked a point blank magatama and received no visible damage, she's got good durability. If Tsunade can fight with a severed spine and all of her major organs ruptured by Susano'o blades, AT is not going to kill her. Especially if Katsuyu helps shield her.


----------



## Ashi (May 25, 2014)

Fluon said:


> Of course, Kisame could also do that, he soloed 4 tails and 8 tails easy, doesn't mean that he's stronger than Gai
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you can provide a scan proving why Guy wouldn't be reduced to a bloody splat after this fight

Then be my guest


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

Dresseur Pok?mon said:


> But I'm saying that she can likely deal with it, at least somewhat. She can canonically use doton chakra as well, and being a ninjutsu specialist who can use huge elemental jutsu (judging by her suitons) she should be able to cast something to at least reduce the damage and keep going. Or she can bury underground to avoid it. Gai is not activating the 7th Gate and taking her out with AT right off the bat.
> 
> How does he aim at Onoki in the air because he's faster? The Gates don't allow him to fly. Onoki shouldn't have a big problem dodging Gai if he tries to jump up and attack him.. AT can be dodged. It doesn't explode until it makes contact with something, and by the time that happens Onoki is away from it. Or Gai launches AT and Onoki counters with a Jinton laser which pierces the air pressure and vaporizes Gai.
> 
> ...



Mei gets murked, random doton techniques be damned

Actually in 8 gate he can "fly" in the same vein as the Soru technique from OP and Who says Gai can't punch upward to attack in the air with AT. Hell he used it on Kisame in mid-air and AT has an AOE and travels faster than Gai does as a shockwave. Jinton jutsu aren't "lasers."

AT moves faster than Gai does, hits the Raikage and gives him a distinct advantage even if it doesn't kill him outright

Who says Tsunade can summon if Gai has already already opened the 7th gate? He hits her with AT, then as she starts to regen he uses Morning Peacock.


----------



## Psp123789 (May 25, 2014)

Fluon said:


> That's JUUDARA, stupid, no other man than Gai and Current Naruto and Sasuke could do trade blows.
> 
> Even the Raikage said that base Minato was the fastest man in the world, while SM Minato got blitzed by Juudara


 You stated that gai could match up to juudara with just the 7th gate. I showed you that he didn't do anything significant to him. No need for the insults bub, stop acting fucking childish


----------



## RBL (May 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama stomps. U_U
> I don't see 7th gate Gai even defeat some of the current Gokage. U_U



lol

7th gated gai shits on every single member of the gokage in a 1vs1.

op: we haven't seen enough seventh gated feats that indicate us, gai can defeat hashirama. i'd give hashirama the edge due to hype.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> lol
> 
> 7th gated gai shits on every single member of the gokage in a 1vs1.
> 
> op: we haven't seen enough seventh gated feats that indicate us, gai can defeat hashirama. i'd give hashirama the edge due to hype.



while you're right about the first part. Hashirama is blatantly stronger. Gai is city level or so while Hashirama is country level


----------



## RBL (May 25, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Fluon negs (calling me biased) me for my post in the Kirin vs Hirudora thread for saying Kirin has greater destructive capacity and then makes a thread saying 7th gate Gai vs Hashirama is a 50/50 chance?
> 
> I mean really?



the kirin vs hirudora was stupid indeed 

just because kirin has appeared only once, doesn't mean people have to overrate it, kirin looks cool, but it doens't have any destructive feats like hirudora. not even comparable.

on the other hand i agree with you, we don't have enough feats to say seven gated gai > hashirama.


----------



## J★J♥ (May 25, 2014)

Guy should win.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> the kirin vs hirudora was stupid indeed
> 
> just because kirin has appeared only once, doesn't mean people have to overrate it, kirin looks cool, but it doens't have any destructive feats like hirudora. not even comparable.
> 
> on the other hand i agree with you, we don't have enough feats to say seven gated gai > hashirama.



Kirin destroyed the top of a mountain.

Hirudora doesn't have any feats even remotely close to that. It just has a really wide area of effect from it's shockwave.


----------



## Fiiction (May 25, 2014)

Prime hashirama beats every ninja before revived madara.


----------



## Bonly (May 25, 2014)

Only way Gai is gonna beat an unrestricted Hashi is if he opens the 8th gate, otherwise he loses.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 25, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Gaara didnt simply praise Guys speed after seeing raikages full speed, he said its not human. Meaning it far outclasses every other speedster hes seen up until now.
> 
> Naruto was able to tell what happened so theres no reason to assume Gaara didnt. Also Gaara did see full speed Raikage earlier in the chapter so either way he's much faster than eis full speed...



Or both Ei and Gai could be "not human". Keep in mind that Gai wasn't just using that speed, but he was actually fighting like that, whereas Ei simply uses the burst of speed but doesn't continuously fight like that. Also that wasn't full speed Ei earlier in the chapter because when he charges his shroud all the way his hair stands up, but it only seemed a little spikier at _most_. And no, the only thing we can say Naruto saw was that the giant cloud of dust and rubble kicked up by Susano'o being thrown across the ground.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 25, 2014)

Assuming Hashirama went Sage Mode, had his regen on, and then just let Guy beat on him in 8th gate, he could probably outlast and win like Madara did.

Assuming Hashirama does things with his full knowledge, like meld and doton, there's literally nothing Guy can do but punch upcoming trees into stumps until his gates run out and he dies.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 25, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> No. Gai wrecks Hashirama if they have a speed contest.
> 
> OT: Bringer of Darkness GG.



That's another possibility.  

Another is the sleep pollen.  

Hashirama has worse taijutsu, and better everything else in the world.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> again, that BM Naruto, NOT BSM Naruto.



Okay, so I've either seen you say this a lot, or other people say it a lot, so I'm going to say something.

Sage mode doesn't increase the amount of chakra you have.  What sage mode does is increase the quality of chakra you have.  I'll say it again.  Sage energy makes your chakra better, it doesn't make you have more chakra.


----------



## ueharakk (May 25, 2014)

Gai has no chance against even base hashirama.

after slamming the bijuudama against susanoo's swords, hashirama somehow made moku hobi and got all the way into the ground right before the bijuudama exploded.

Initial blitz isn't happening, Hashirama does a flower tree world + mokujin and Gai is as good as dead as he has nothing in his arsenal that's as powerful as a bijuudama and isn't going to last long against a construct that can physically hold its own against PS.



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Okay, so I've either seen you say this a lot, or other people say it a lot, so I'm going to say something.
> 
> Sage mode doesn't increase the amount of chakra you have.  What sage mode does is increase the quality of chakra you have.  I'll say it again.  Sage energy makes your chakra better, it doesn't make you have more chakra.



it has to increase the amount of chakra one has.  Sage chakra is created by mixing 1/3 natural energy with 2/3 chakra (chakra is made up of 1/2 spiritual and 1/2 physical).  Thus if a person converts all of their chakra into senjutsu, they'd end up having 1.5x the amount of chakra they had before.


----------



## Kai (May 25, 2014)

Surpassing the [strongest] Hokage isn't attributed to the 7th Gate :ignoramus


----------



## Fiiction (May 26, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Gai has no chance against even base hashirama.
> 
> after slamming the bijuudama against susanoo's swords, hashirama somehow made moku hobi and got all the way into the ground right before the bijuudama exploded.
> 
> ...



Exactly. Another example is if you have a jug of Apple juice and orange juice, then you add some nasty ass cranberry juice to even it out, what do you get? More juice right.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 26, 2014)

You have delicious cranberry juice and glorious grape juice, and you add milk into there.

You get more liquid, but no more juice than you had before.  But maybe you're a dragon.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 26, 2014)

Hashirama destroys with low difficulty.


----------



## ARGUS (May 26, 2014)

hashirama wins this neg diff 
-mokujin alone has more than enough durability to survive alll of guys offense,, AT is doing nothing at all to it, let alone SS that tanked about 12 PS-infused TBB comfortably
-Guys gets squashed


----------



## Icegaze (May 26, 2014)

budda rapes hard. 
all it needs to do is hit general vicinity and gai becomes paste


----------



## Krippy (May 26, 2014)

^Implying Hashi would waste chakra with shinsuusenju 

Base(d) Shodai wins low diff. Only Gai fanboys would argue otherwise.


----------



## SSMG (May 26, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> Or both Ei and Gai could be "not human". Keep in mind that Gai wasn't just using that speed, but he was actually fighting like that, whereas Ei simply uses the burst of speed but doesn't continuously fight like that. Also that wasn't full speed Ei earlier in the chapter because when he charges his shroud all the way his hair stands up, but it only seemed a little spikier at _most_. And no, the only thing we can say Naruto saw was that the giant cloud of dust and rubble kicked up by Susano'o being thrown across the ground.



Yet it was only said about Guys speed never about ei. Again guys statement was made after Gaara had full knowledge of Eis speed due to seeing the tail en of ei vs sasuke and seeing ei in the war.

Also its said the shroud increases Eis nervous system firing rate.. which would mean his whole bodies speed does increase.


And no ei was going full speed right off the bat. for one his hair does visibly stand up. 2. He states right after this that he current speed isnt enough. and that he needs to increase his speed somegow. if it wasnt his max thre would be no point in Ei saying this and also no point in Oonki making Ei lighter if he still has an unknown amount of speed he can access. everything points to that was Eis max speed.


And theres no proof of that he only saw that.. point is naruto was able to see through the mist which you mafe it seem like wouldblock any view... while also forgetting Gaara can use the sand to see...


----------



## Fiiction (May 26, 2014)

Wood dragon GG


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)

The power gap between the 7th and 8th Gate was made obvious the moment Gai's Hirudora barely did damage to Juudara, but, after activating the last gate, Afternoon Tiger pushed Madara underground to the Earth's core and, according to Madara himself, forced the Uchiha to a fight on a whole new level he hasn't experienced before since he fought Hashirama at VoTE.

The same situation can be applied here, but with a bit higher difficulty. Gai needs the last gate in order to beat or compete with some shinobi.


----------



## Fluon (May 26, 2014)

I cannot believe to what length some people try to disprove some clearly stated fact by the manga by an incredible close mindedness or more probably stupidity


1? : 7th gate Gai is much much FASTER than anyone except current Juudara, Sasuke and Naruto 
Fact 1 : Gaara who witnessed the speed of Oonoki + V2 was amazed by the speed of 7th gate Gai.
AND YES, Gaara did see the speed of Oonoki + V2, they were in fight at least for 1 hour, they used it more than 1 one time, he's a ninja, even there's dust he can sense it, he's a Kage for god's sake.
Kabuto and Madara saw it, they were not impressed. barrier

Fact 2 : SM Minato who was stated to be by the Raikage the fastest man on earth, was blitzed easily by Juudara while he was in SM.
Gai did go toe to toe in speed, and he did NOT like some people here are saying go easy on him. He don't go easy on anyone, if someone is that close to him he just tries to kill them like what he did to Minato



Hashirama can't tank Bijudama, he can absorb them like Kisame
You can see that in every chapters where Madara or Hashirama uses mokuton against bijuu. God people really lack memory or eyes

That doesn't mean he's durable, yes he's able to regen really fast, but that's all, no other feat, so stop talking about that without a panel which prooves it.



Hashirama can react to 7th Gate Gai
Really ?
Like really ?


The dude got impaled by a blind Madara, how much proof do you need ?




Quote:
Originally Posted by Psp123789  View Post
 You stated that gai could match up to juudara with just the 7th gate. I showed you that he didn't do anything significant to him. No need for the insults bub, stop acting fucking childish 


I said he could MATCH UP in SPEED term, not in durability or anything else, accusing of being childish someone because you can't understand a sentence is not even being childish, it's worse.



Quote:
Originally Posted by Likes boss  View Post
Hashirama could summon the R gates before a Bjuii-Shuriken capable of crossing an ocean before water could fall even got close to him. Hashirama will have no probelm casting Justu before Gai even gets close to him.




1? : Bijuudama is slow + the distance between them was like 50 miles.

I can't deal with such people 




Quote:
Originally Posted by Psp123789  View Post
 You stated that gai could match up to juudara with just the 7th gate. I showed you that he didn't do anything significant to him. No need for the insults bub, stop acting fucking childish 
Quote:
Originally Posted by SubtleObscurantist  View Post
1) No, the fact he was so impressed by Gai's speed doesn't mean he thought he was any faster than Ei. One of the things that would make a Kage so impressed by Gai is the fact that he isn't considered to be all that special. He isn't a Kage. He wasn't an army general. He is, from the perspective of a Kage, just a skilled Jounin. But as it turns out, Gai is stronger than any of the Gokage even excluding the eighth gate. That would make Gaara quite impressed. Plus, Ei does straightforward charges, and not more acrobatic and unpredictable movements like Gai's. That too would make him compare favorably. There is no evidence in that statement that Gai is faster than Ei at the seventh gate.

2) I don't know that Gaara did see Ei's full speed. Gaara didn't take part in that exchange. He hung back while there was a pretty decent mist about, which would have made visibility hard.



Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I can't make a planetary facepalm : 

Do you remember that Gaara's Sand was fast enough to intercept Raikage in V2 while he was like 30m away ?

How could you be amazed by his speed while knowing his sand is faster than him ?
Plus at that moment, the Raikage was not even 1.5 m away from Sasuke, just sayin




Quote:
Originally Posted by The Saiyan Prince Vegeta  View Post
So Fluon negs (calling me biased) me for my post in the Kirin vs Hirudora thread for saying Kirin has greater destructive capacity and then makes a thread saying 7th gate Gai vs Hashirama is a 50/50 chance? 

I mean really? 


Oh god, people like you 


You're the quintessence of the Battledome, talking without anything thing to back you.


Kirin : can't break Susanoo ribs, used only 1 time, no other feat

Hirudora used 3 times : Literally cripples Kisame and destroy complete Susanoo, and yes he did break it, if it did not he would still have Susanoo on, he don't care if that uses chakra, he's a ET, and his mokuton was canceled, enough proof.


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)

Fluon said:


> The dude got impaled by a blind Madara, how much proof do you need ?


That never happened, actually.

Hashirama was impaled by the Madara that was still a zombie and could see pretty well. He was restrained later by the resurrected Madara because he used a handseal, but those black rods were not put there by that Madara.


----------



## Psp123789 (May 26, 2014)

Fluon said:


> I said he could MATCH UP in SPEED term, not in durability or anything else, accusing of being childish someone because you can't understand a sentence is not even being childish, it's worse.


 He can't though genius which is why i posted that link in the first place. Getting all of his attack countered by Madara easily doesn't exactly prove that guy can beat hashirama. 7th gate guy was never on juudara's lvl. You basically made up feats for him in order to try and support your own assumptions. Insulting someone because you can't disprove what they are saying is just proving yet again how childish you are.


----------



## Fluon (May 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> That never happened, actually.
> 
> 
> Hashirama was impaled by the Madara that was still a zombie and could see pretty well. He was restrained later by the resurrected Madara because he used a handseal, but those black rods were not put there by that Madara.





They were put there by Madara, who else mr genius. Either way alive Madara an ET Madara are at a similar level





Psp123789 said:


> He can't though genius which is why i posted that link in the first place. Getting all of his attack countered by Madara easily doesn't exactly prove that guy can beat hashirama. 7th gate guy was never on juudara's lvl. You basically made up feats for him in order to try and support your own assumptions. Insulting someone because you can't disprove what they are saying is just proving yet again how childish you are.





He was fast enough to trade blow = similar speed.
Juubito was fast enough to blitz both him and his brother, Juudara is faster than him, Gai is on the same speed level Orochimaru's snide remarks

Just read the fucking manga before you speak and embarrass yourself.


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)

Fluon said:


> They were put there by Madara, who else mr genius. Either way alive Madara an ET Madara are at a similar level


Going by that logic, Hebi and Taka Sasuke are basically the same character.

And I wouldn't be so sure about that. A living Madara intercepted SM Naruto's attack before it hit him, absorbed Hashirama's cells and dodged most of Sasuke's attacks...Only to later knock out nine Bijuu at the same time using only half of the Rinnegan's true power.

So no. They're not around the same level of power.


----------



## Psp123789 (May 26, 2014)

Fluon said:


> He was fast enough to trade blow = similar speed.
> Juubito was fast enough to blitz both him and his brother, Juudara is faster than him, Gai is on the same speed level Orochimaru's snide remarks
> 
> Just read the fucking manga before you speak and embarrass yourself.


it's you who should try reading the manga genius before you start making stupid assumptions. First of all pretty sure this is a wood clone and they were trying to use that opportunity to attack juubito anyway. Second, gai didn't even pressure madara that much as Madara didn't even try to attack. Madara instead avoided every single one of his attacks casually and left gai on the floor without even breaking a sweat. Even if gai is on "the same speed lvl" as juudara that doesn't make a difference against hashirama, because speed isn't the reason juudara stomps hashirama or else BSM would stomp hashirama as well.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2014)

I'm honestly surprised that this thread is not closed yet, while the Obito thread is closed. 
when Hashirama has nothing against Kamui, but he can easily deal with the AT. @.@


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2014)

Because, for some implausible reason, people are finding a source of actual discussion in this thread.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2014)

you did not give a chance for that thread though. Most posts for those who support Hashirama is he will do it just because...

In addition to that, MS Obito learned all of Madara's jutsus as the latter stated that he will teach him. And he knows
about Hashirama's abilities and history...etc


----------



## Ashi (May 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> you did not give a chance for that thread though. Most posts for those who support Hashirama is he will do it just because...
> 
> In addition to that, MS Obito learned all of Madara's jutsus as the latter stated that he will teach him. And he knows
> about Hashirama's abilities and history...etc



Madara never taught him all of his jutsu


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Madara never taught him all of his jutsu



Well, "all" may have been exaggeration, but he taught him all of these though. 
Look what Jūgo's punches did to the environment


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Well, "all" may have been exaggeration, but he taught him all of these though.
> Sasuke himself is more than ready to admit


I don't think he mentioned Hashirama that much. He did teach Obito about the properties of Mokuton and several Yin-Yang release jutsu.

But, as seen in the lastest chapters, Madara didn't clearly tell Obito anything.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 26, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Yet it was only said about Guys speed never about ei. Again guys statement was made after Gaara had full knowledge of Eis speed due to seeing the tail en of ei vs sasuke and seeing ei in the war.
> 
> Also its said the shroud increases Eis nervous system firing rate.. which would mean his whole bodies speed does increase.
> 
> ...



1. But as I've said, we don't know that Gaara saw Ei's maximum speed, and even if he did he wouldn't be surprised because he was a Kage while Gai was to his knowledge just a skilled Jounin, not even worthy of being a general. Plus, as I've said, Gai does repetitive attacks at that speed while Ei does charges so it would be like how Lee appeared faster after getting drunk just because his moves grew more sophisticated. There are so many reasons that Gaara's commentary doesn't mean what you think it means. 

2. Yes, I'm aware his speed increases.

3. His hair, when uses his full speed, stands way up but when he first attacked Madara only the back of it stood up at all. And yet even with a distraction and waiting until the last minute, Madara blocked. And then he put up Susano'o. Obviously, he would need more than his maximum speed with Susano'o up, given how fast Madara reacted. 

4. I never said the mist blocked all view, just some view, especially from a distance. All we can definitely say Naruto saw was the dust and rubble of Susano'o going down. After all, Ei's maximum speed amped up by Onoki should have been by far the fastest movement Gaara had ever seen up until then, so if you think Gaara's commentary is important, why didn't he comment then? Either he didn't see it, or what the combination of two Kage were doing together was expected to him.  Also, Gaara wasn't using an eye of sand or sensing sand.


----------



## Thunder (May 26, 2014)

Hashirama stomps Gai into the dirt unless he activates the red-steam of death. But that's restricted. So I'm puzzled as to why this thread made it to 5 pages. 

What is there to discuss?


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)

I'm not really sure. People have already adressed about the large gap in power when it comes about the last two gates, but it seems they're underestimating Hashirama's abilities.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 26, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Hashirama stomps Gai into the dirt unless he activates the red-steam of death. But that's restricted. So I'm puzzled as to why this thread made it to 5 pages.
> 
> What is there to discuss?



Ueraharek and I were talking about juice and milk.  We got some mileage out of that.


----------



## Ashi (May 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I don't think he mentioned Hashirama that much. He did teach Obito about the properties of Mokuton and several Yin-Yang release jutsu.
> 
> But, as seen in the lastest chapters, Madara didn't clearly tell Obito anything.



He taught him enough do He could Summon The Statue and Revive Madara oh and make those handy dandy Chakra rods


----------



## fior fior (May 27, 2014)

This is honestly a stomp thread. Hashirama is on a different level.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 27, 2014)

^ correct, and you'd think everyone would know it, its almost sad they don't.


----------



## Fluon (May 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Going by that logic, Hebi and Taka Sasuke are basically the same character.
> 
> And I wouldn't be so sure about that. A living Madara intercepted SM Naruto's attack before it hit him, absorbed Hashirama's cells and dodged most of Sasuke's attacks...Only to later knock out nine Bijuu at the same time using only half of the Rinnegan's true power.
> 
> So no. They're not around the same level of power.





 

Hebi Sasuke and Taka Sasuke ARE the SAME character, they are just at different level. Oh god, how can people here be so stupid that they can't even put 2 sentences together without saying enormities.

YOU ARE the SAME person as yesterday even if you have a different abilities or look on life or whatever.

Plus, this is so stupid that I shouldn't have to say it, alive and ET Madara ARE on the SAME level, alive is probably even weaker, he hasn't regen + unlimited chakra, both rinnegan, he got nearly killed by the Bijuus, the only thing he has more is Limbo.

BM, KM, SM and Sasuke before Hagoromo weren't that fast. BM was easily blocked by ET Madara. Sasuke was blitzed by Juubito.

Hashirama was restrained by the black rods which Madara in ET put on his back, he just restrained him when he was revived, not feat for alive Madara.







Psp123789 said:


> it's you who should try reading the manga genius before you start making stupid assumptions. First of all pretty sure this is a wood clone and they were trying to use that opportunity to attack juubito anyway. Second, gai didn't even pressure madara that much as Madara didn't even try to attack. Madara instead avoided every single one of his attacks casually and left gai on the floor without even breaking a sweat. Even if gai is on "the same speed lvl" as juudara that doesn't make a difference against hashirama, because speed isn't the reason juudara stomps hashirama or else BSM would stomp hashirama as well.







1) Saying something and saying it's the truth doesn't make it true.


2) Hebi sasuke and Itachi are on the same speed level, Tsunade and Orochimaru are on the same speed level, or KM Naruto and V2 A.
They can counter attack each other, that's what it means.

But V2 A is faster than Sasuke because he can't react to him.

SM couldn't react to Juudara, the latter is faster.

But with 7th gate Gai and Juudara, neither of them blitzed the other, so they are on the same level.

That's all what it means, and just accept and stop talking shit.

Plus, HE DID pressure him, if not he wouldn't have retreated, and he DID COUNTERATTACK, JUST READ the FUCKING MANGA before you say something like that, he cast his black ball on him. 
Oh god, you really have walnut sized brain do you ?




fior fior said:


> This is honestly a stomp thread. Hashirama is on a different level.





For the love of god, can you make it shorter, like take the adjectives, the pronouns, it's too much well argued.


----------



## Jagger (May 27, 2014)

Fluon said:


> Hebi Sasuke and Taka Sasuke ARE the SAME character, they are just at different level. Oh god, how can people here be so stupid that they can't even put 2 sentences together without saying enormities.


Not on the eyes of the BD. Hebi Sasuke and Taka Sasuke are different characters power-wise, unless, of course, you're not capable of seeing the difference between them.



> YOU ARE the SAME person as yesterday even if you have a different abilities or look on life or whatever.


Seems your memory is working well, I was starting to worry.



> Plus, this is so stupid that I shouldn't have to say it, alive and ET Madara ARE on the SAME level, alive is probably even weaker, he hasn't regen + unlimited chakra, both rinnegan, he got nearly killed by the Bijuus, the only thing he has more is Limbo.


No? Hashirama himself said Madara recovered his old powers the moment he was revived. Living Madara was shown to run through SM Naruto, EMS Sasuke and other shinobi quite easily. 

There are minus as you said, but it's compensated by the power of the Rinnegan. He got nearly killed by the Bijuu? True and, minutes later, he knocked them out and sucked them inside the Gedo Mazo within a couple of seconds after gaining the Rinnegan. The volumen itself was focused on how strong and much of a treat Madara became after he was revived.



> BM, KM, SM and Sasuke before Hagoromo weren't that fast. BM was easily blocked by ET Madara. Sasuke was blitzed by Juubito.


Naruto ran towards Madara in a straight-line. Any experienced shinobi with a EMS such as Madara would have seen that coming. It's different going in zig-zag than coming towards your opponent and leaving an opening.

Edo Madara was taken by surprise by the A+Onoki combo and they're, probably, around the same level of speed as BM Naruto's, yet, Madara stopped his attack before it connected.



> Hashirama was restrained by the black rods which Madara in ET put on his back, he just restrained him when he was revived, not feat for alive Madara.


IIRC, you're one who said a blind Madara stabbed Hashirama with the black rods, which isn't true because it was Edo Madara.  I was just correcting you.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (May 27, 2014)

morning peacock counters all of hashi's mokuton constructs.

Hirudora clears any forest hashi sprouts. 

reverse lotus ends hashi.


----------



## LeBoyka (May 28, 2014)

I'd place my bet on Hashirama.


----------

